# Toshiba Satellite A200 Notebook - Synaptics Touchpad Not Scrolling?



## justinc89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A200 running 32 bit Vista, and I used to be able to scroll with the touchpad, however, it doesn't seem to be working any longer. Also, in the synaptics pointing device program, I am unable to configure actions to the left and right buttons. I checked apoint.exe and it seems to be working fine...does anyone know what may be causing this or how to fix it? What should I be reinstalling? It's very annoying and I'd like to be able to scroll without holding the button and dragging. Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It could be a hardware issue.

I had similar problems w/ notebook - mousepad had to be replaced. 

You could try to un-install all drivers in Device Manager then re-boot. Vista will re-install. Also make sure to go to OEM site and get updated driver - if available.

Note that you will lose mouse function completely after un-install. Have USB mouse or b/c familar with CTRL-ALT-DEL that will get you to screen so you can use arrow keys to restart system

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

